

The Wow Signal - AlphaMonkey
http://www.futilitycloset.com/2009/09/24/the-wow-signal/

======
infinity
Yes, this is fascinating. I have found another report on the WOW! signal:
<http://www.bigear.org/Wow30th/wow30th.htm>

